# bin neu bei GitHub, Frage zur Sicherheit



## Ingerten (3. Jul 2017)

Hallo,

mal ne Frage, ich habe mich bei GitHub angemeldet und etwas rumprobiert, gefällt mir ganz gut und ich möchte GitHub jetzt für weitere Projekte nutzen, jetzt frag ich mich aber, wenn ich mir ein Abo nehme und auf "private" stelle, ist mein Code dann sicher, das ihn kein anderer lesen oder runter laden kann?

Ich lese immer wieder das GitHub eine "open-source Plattform" ist, das verunsicht mich etwas.

https://github.com/pricing


----------



## Flown (3. Jul 2017)

Der Standarduser hat sowas wie einen privaten Bereich nicht. Wenn du zahlst, dann schon. Es sind auch deine Repos dann sicher.

Open-source Plattform heißt in diesem Fall, dass viele Open-Source Projekte gehostet werden.


----------



## Ingerten (3. Jul 2017)

Besten Dank


----------



## looparda (3. Jul 2017)

Bei bitbucket kannst du private Repos auch als Standard-User anlegen. Als Alternative kommt es ja evtl. auch in Betracht für dich.
Ich nutze die Kombi und habe auf GitHub OSS Projekte und bei bitbucket private.


----------



## CSHW89 (3. Jul 2017)

Warum willst du GitHub benutzen, wenn du deine Projekte eh nur privat behalten willst? Warum nicht lokal auf dem PC speichern? Oder wenn du von überall Zugriff haben willst, kann ich noch die Kombination Git + Dropbox empfehlen. Damit hab ich von überall Zugriff auf meine Projekte, wo Git und Dropbox installiert ist.


----------



## Ingerten (3. Jul 2017)

Danke für die Antworten

@looparda 
So wie ich gelesen habe, kann man bei "bitbucket" nur eine bestimmte Anzahl "private Repos" erstellen

@CSHW89 
Dropbox ist für mich nicht das Richtige, wegen Sicherheit und so, ich weiss, da kann man sich bestimmt wieder Stunden lang streiten, 
aber ich würde auch in einem Firmen-Netzwerk arbeiten und Zeiten von Ransomware, habe ich keine Lust noch Sicherheitslücken einzubauen.


----------



## Thallius (3. Jul 2017)

Ich habe meine REPOS bei strato auf einem HiDrive. Ist sehr einfach zu installieren und bleibt ins Deutschland und ist trotzdem territorial getrennt.

Und teuer ist es eigentlich auch nicht.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Ingerten (3. Jul 2017)

@Thallius
Was für eine Software nutzt du denn da?

Ich habe noch gesehen, das man auf einem "Synology NAS" ein Git-Server installieren kann und da ich hier so ein NAS stehen habe, bin ich grade am testen, ist vielleicht auch keine schlechte Lösung.


----------



## Thallius (3. Jul 2017)

Da braucht es keine Software. Bei Strato ist ein Git-Server auf dem HyDrive vorinstalliert. Du Must ihn nur aktivieren.


----------



## Xyz1 (3. Jul 2017)

Bei GitLab ist's kostenlos und private Projekte möglich. 

privat heißt privat weil privat, soll heißen, nur auf Einladung kann dein Source überhaupt gesehen werden.

Und was @Thallius meint... der hostet das eben selber... dann bleibt es in DE und nur der BND hat Zugriff darauf.


----------



## Ingerten (3. Jul 2017)

@DerWissende
bei GitLab hab ich auch schonmal geschaut, kannst du mir sagen, was diese "Continuous-Integration-Pipeline(CI-Pipeline) 2.000 Minuten pro Monat" zu sagen haben?

https://about.gitlab.com/2017/04/11/introducing-subscriptions-on-gitlab-dot-com/


----------



## looparda (3. Jul 2017)

Ich bin bisher an keine Begrenzung bei bitbucket gestoßen außer der Teamgröße von 5.


Ingerten hat gesagt.:


> kannst du mir sagen, was diese "Continuous-Integration-Pipeline(CI-Pipeline) 2.000 Minuten pro Monat" zu sagen haben?


Ich denke automatisierte Builds verbrauchen diese Punkte je nach beanspruchter Zeit.


----------



## Ingerten (3. Jul 2017)

@looparda 
Wieviele private Repos hast du denn da, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## mrBrown (3. Jul 2017)

Ingerten hat gesagt.:


> bei GitLab hab ich auch schonmal geschaut, kannst du mir sagen, was diese "Continuous-Integration-Pipeline(CI-Pipeline) 2.000 Minuten pro Monat" zu sagen haben?


Du hast im Monat 2000 Minuten an Serverzeit, in denen du online deine Programme automatisiert bauen, testen, ausliefern etc kannst.


----------



## looparda (3. Jul 2017)

16 Repos und kein Fehler, wenn ich ein weiteres privates anlegen möchte.


----------

